#   3.0 ,
.   1  3.0     3.0.42.33            - .     ?
 8.3.6.2100.

----------

,         ,        -  - .
:
http://its.1c.ru/updinfo/accounting/3.0.42#zakl29

 " (, )"

  ,       ,   " (, )"    " "  "- ".   ,   ""   ,     ,   ,       .

  ,  ,   ,    .

----------

!

----------

,     - ?       .


  ...

----------

-

----------

> ,     - ?       .
> 
> 
>   ...


    (  )_ _

----------

!!!!  !!!

----------

> ,  ,   ,    .


  ,     ,        ... 1 8.3 -    ...

----------

> ,


          ,      ?  .

----------

> ,


  ,         ,        ...     -         .

----------

> ,      ?  .


   !

----------

> ,      ?  .


   ...   ...   - ,   "-"      - ... ...   ,        (      ...      ...  :Wink:  )

----------

